# Online New Jersey 2011-2012 Almanac



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Annual Weather Summary: November 2011 to October 2012

Winter will be drier than normal, with near-normal temperatures but above-normal snowfall. The coldest periods will be in mid-December and early and mid-February. The snowiest periods will be in mid-December, mid- and late January, and late February.


I like that above normal snowfall !!payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

After the summer we've had... I'm thinking if the pattern keeps up we're going to see WAY above normal snowfall!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed, lets hope so, Bring it on I'm ready!


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

*bring it on!*

LET IT SNOWwesport


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

ken643;1318667 said:


> Annual Weather Summary: November 2011 to October 2012
> 
> Winter will be drier than normal, with near-normal temperatures but above-normal snowfall. The coldest periods will be in mid-December and early and mid-February. The snowiest periods will be in mid-December, mid- and late January, and late February.
> 
> I like that above normal snowfall !!payup


Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## rbyrnesjr (Dec 28, 2010)

Does the info mention anything about this weekend?


----------

